# Robin Hoods bay



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Just one of the narrow streets of Robin Hoods Bay, North Yorkshire and boats at the foot of the bay.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Both paintings are great Grampy. and I love your pick of subject. I too am into doing city-scapes lately. I'm working on a street scene in Burano Venice Italy. It's a great town to paint.


----------

